# Hymer 564 Fridge and Second Battery Charge Relays



## Flamenca (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi,

Can someone please tell me where the two relays are located?

Many thanks,


----------



## Flamenca (Nov 13, 2010)

I forgot to mention that my Hymer is a 1992 model 564B Fiat Ducato 14 chassis 2.5TD.


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi

They are all fitted inside the Fuse/Mains charger box (Blue box). There are some fuses next to the engine battery for the D+ and Engine live.

Phil


----------



## Flamenca (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Phil,

Thanks for the information. My charger is fitted in the space below the passenger seat. I have not noticed anything else there but will have another look in the morning. May need a mirror as it is difficult to see into that space!!

Regards,

Chris


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi Chris

No the relay is built inside the charger, it would have to be opened up. First thing i would check that there is a D+ supply to it. D+ being alternator live. Normally a yellow wire on the front of the charger.

Phil


----------



## Flamenca (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Phil,

I have just looked and no sign of a D+ supply to the charger unit. Looks like ac input and 12 volt outputs only. I suppose the next step is remove the charger unit?

Thanks,

Chris

[/img]


----------

